
How To Install Django On Debian Etch (Apache2/mod_python) - joschi
http://www.howtoforge.com/installing-django-on-debian-etch-apache2-mod_python
======
mdasen
From the #python.web FAQ:

Q: Can you help me with mod_python? A: Sure. Don't use mod_python.

For more information: <http://wiki.python.org/moin/PoundPythonWeb/mod_python>

mod_wsgi is where the python world is going. I haven't had too many problems
with mod_python, but mod_wsgi is a bit cleaner.

